# ROM Toolbox - Backup (nandroid) Stock ROM?



## bobwool (Sep 22, 2011)

I have the pay version of ROM Toolbox, and before I download and install a my first custom ROM, I wanted to use the built-in Backup utility to backup (make nandroid) of the stock ROM for my Verizon Droid X. I give the backup a name, but when the phone reboots, it just boots normally into the Verizon ROM. It doesn't go into recovery and I don't get a nandroid backup on my SD.

Is it possible to do this? Or do I need to download the stock SBF if I want to go back to stock after trying out a ROM? Do I also need to buy the Droid X Bootstrap to get backups/recovery to work with the Toolbox? From the App Store description it just says I need root and BusyBox, both of which I have.

I just want to get my ducks in order before I install my first custom ROM (probably will be Liberty 0.9). I want to be able to revert back to stock.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

.....


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

bobwool said:


> I have the pay version of ROM Toolbox, and before I download and install a my first custom ROM, I wanted to use the built-in Backup utility to backup (make nandroid) of the stock ROM for my Verizon Droid X. I give the backup a name, but when the phone reboots, it just boots normally into the Verizon ROM. It doesn't go into recovery and I don't get a nandroid backup on my SD.
> 
> Is it possible to do this? Or do I need to download the stock SBF if I want to go back to stock after trying out a ROM? Do I also need to buy the Droid X Bootstrap to get backups/recovery to work with the Toolbox? From the App Store description it just says I need root and BusyBox, both of which I have.
> 
> I just want to get my ducks in order before I install my first custom ROM (probably will be Liberty 0.9). I want to be able to revert back to stock.


The reason it's booting right into the stock rom is because you need to bootstrap the system. You need to install droid x bootstrap if you plan on running a froyo based rom and droid 2 bootstrap if you are flashing a GB based rom. Once you get bootstrap installed, you'll open the app and select the first button. That will actually bootstrap the recovery to the os so it will work. Then select the reboot into recovery.


----------

